# Get some badass eyepro for Dad



## Revision (Jun 13, 2013)

Pick up some badass eyepro for the most badass guy on the planet, your Dad. 

Now through Father's Day we're offering free ground shipping in the Revision online store for all U.S. and APO/FPO orders. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/ 

Don't forget to use the code *SHADOW* to get 30% off all eyewear.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 13, 2013)

Does the discount apply to prescription lenses also?


----------



## Revision (Jun 17, 2013)

The *SHADOW* discount code only applies to the cost of the Rx Carrier itself and not the price of filling the prescription. However, we do offer Rx pricing for military and law enforcement personnel.


----------

